# Mách mẹ những lợi ích tuyệt vời khi cho trẻ nằm sấp



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (24/1/19)

Nhiều cha mẹ thường đặt trẻ mới sinh nằm ngửa vì nghĩ rằng đây là tư thế tốt nhất đối với trẻ. Tuy nhiên theo ý kiến của một số chuyên gia thì việc cho trẻ sơ sinh nằm sấp cũng mang lại nhiều lợi ích.
Tư thế này tạo nền tảng vững chắc để trẻ thực hiện những vận động khó hơn về sau. Ngoài ra nó còn giúp bé phát triển trí não, phát triển thị giác, hỗ trợ tiêu hóa…




*Tăng khả năng vận động*
Đối với người lớn, nằm sấp khiến chúng ta khó thở, tức bụng, tuy nhiên, với trẻ sơ sinh hoàn toàn ngược lại. Ngay từ khi trong bụng mẹ, trẻ đã được rèn luyện kỹ năng nằm sấp nhờ sự hỗ trợ của nước ối và bánh nhau. Vì vậy, ngay sau khi chào đời, trẻ sơ sinh thích được nằm sấp hơn nằm ngửa. Nằm sấp sẽ giúp chân tay con có thể khua khoắng, lớn hơn chút con trườn, choài, với, di chuyển, tập bò, chống tay... điều này hỗ trợ tối đa khả năng vận động của trẻ.
Các chuyên gia khuyên rằng, trẻ sơ sinh sau 2 - 3 tuần, mẹ có thể tập cho bé nằm sấp để phát triển cơ cổ, cánh tay, vai, đặc biệt là hộp sọ. Mẹ đừng lo lắng về việc trẻ sẽ khó thở khi nằm sấp, bản năng sinh tồn tự nhiên sẽ giúp con nhanh thích ứng với tư thế này và phát triển nhanh có kỹ năng vận động sau này.

*Phát triển thị giác*
Mẹ biết không, nếu trẻ chỉ nằm ngửa, tầm nhìn sẽ bị hạn chế trong khoảng không gian trần nhà hoặc hai bên xung quanh. Trẻ sẽ không thể nhìn thấy đồ vật phía trước hoặc phía sau mình. Tuy nhiên, nằm sấp sẽ giúp con cải thiện tầm nhìn, phát triển thị giác mạnh mẽ. Điều này cũng kích thích con vận động, nằm nghiêng, nhìn xung quanh để có thể nhìn thấy nhiều vật hơn.
Khi trẻ bước vào giai đoạn từ 2 - 3 tháng tuổi, mẹ hãy trang trí phòng ngủ của trẻ với nhiều đồ vật, tranh ảnh nhiều màu sắc để kích thích thị giác trẻ nhé.

*Phát triển não bộ*
Khả năng vận động tốt, khả năng linh hoạt giữa cổ, vai, lưng và tay thành thạo cùng với thị giác phát triển chính là tiền đề giúp não bộ trẻ phát triển. Khi nằm sấp, một phản xạ tự nhiên của trẻ là nhổm đầu, sau khi nhổm được đầu trẻ sẽ tìm cách xoay người để được nhìn xung quanh, điều này sẽ giúp cho xương sống trẻ vận động phát triển - đây là yếu tố rất quan trọng.
Bởi xương sống là nơi truyền thông tin lại não bộ trẻ, trẻ càng hoạt động bộ phận này nhiều, não bộ trẻ càng nhận được nhiều thông tin dẫn tới kích thích hai bán cầu não. Chưa kể, nằm sấp giúp thị giác phát triển, dẫn tới sự tò mò về mọi vật xung quanh, tìm cách trườn, với đồ vật, đây cũng là những tác động ý nghĩa trong việc phát triển não bộ trẻ.

*Hạn chế tình trạng méo, bẹp đầu*
Nếu mẹ đặt trẻ nằm ngửa nhiều, trẻ sẽ có nguy cơ bị méo hoặc bẹp đầu nhiều hơn so với những trẻ được mẹ cho nằm sấp và khả năng xoay đầu tốt. Vì khi nằm ngửa, trẻ thường có thói quen quay sang một bên để nằm dẫn tới đầu bị méo hoặc bẹp do nằm tư thế chính giữa mà không di chuyển đầu nhiều.

*Tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa*
Mẹ đừng lo trẻ bị đau bụng hay đầy hơi, tức ngực khi nằm sấp. Đây là bản năng tự nhiên sinh tồn của trẻ sơ sinh, vì vậy, việc nằm sấp với trẻ không những không gây khó chịu mà còn rất tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ. Nhiều nghiên cứu chỉ ra rằng, trẻ nằm sấp vận động nhiều hơn vì vậy, nhu động ruột cũng hoạt động tốt hơn, hệ tiêu hóa vì thế cũng được cải thiện như giảm táo bón ở trẻ, trẻ nhanh đói, ăn ngon hơn chẳng hạn.

*- Cho trẻ nằm sấp thế nào mới đúng?*
Nằm sấp đúng cách giúp con vui khỏe cả ngày
Nằm sấp sai cách có thể ảnh hưởng tới khả năng vận động của con, trẻ khó chịu, quấy khóc, đau tay chân, tức bụng. Vì vậy, khi cho con nằm sấp mẹ cần lưu ý:
- Chỉ cho trẻ nằm sấp khi trẻ được 3 - 4 tuần tuổi sau sinh.
- Cho bé nằm sấp sau khi ăn khoảng 1 tiếng, lúc này dạ dày của bé đã tiêu gần hết thực phẩm khiến bé không bị đau khi nằm.
- Cho trẻ nằm sấp từ từ. Khi mới tập cho trẻ nằm sấp, mẹ chỉ cho nằm từ 1 - 2 phút, sau đó tăng dần thời gian nằm sấp cho tới khi trẻ có thể tự mình lẫy được.
- Lần đầu cho bé nằm sấp, mẹ dùng tay nghiêng đầu để con có thể nhìn thấy mọi vật (lúc này bé chưa có phản xạ nghiêng đầu). Lâu dần, con sẽ hiểu ở tư thế này có thể nghiêng đầu thoải mái và không cần sự trợ giúp từ mẹ nữa.
- Cách tập cho con nằm sấp tốt nhất là mẹ cho con nằm sấp trên người mình. Đa phần trẻ đều thích việc này và có thể ngủ luôn trên cơ thể mẹ hoặc bố.
- Không đeo bao tay, chân khi trẻ nằm sấp để con có thể cảm nhận mọi vật một cách “thật” nhất, điều này giúp phát triển xúc giác ở trẻ.

*- Làm gì để giúp bé yêu thích việc nằm sấp?*
Nằm sấp sẽ thực sự nhàm chán không khác gì nằm ngửa nếu mẹ chỉ cho bé nằm và không có hoạt động “vui chơi” nào đi kèm. Vì vậy, để trẻ hứng thú với việc nằm sấp, mẹ lưu ý:
- Để đồ chơi gần bé, giúp bé choài, với và khám phá thế giới xung quanh.
- Mẹ có thể cùng bé đọc truyện, xem hình khi bé nằm sấp. Điều này sẽ giúp bé phát triển khả năng ghi nhớ, thị giác và gắn kết tình mẫu tử, phụ tử.
- Cho bé chơi cùng một số trò chơi như soi gương, rung lắc đồ vật, đẩy xe chạy để phát triển khả năng ngôn ngữ, vận động.
- Mẹ có thể thay đổi tư thế nằm sấp của bé như: cho bé nằm trên mặt phẳng hoặc nằm trên đùi, trên lòng mẹ. Khi mẹ cho bé nằm sấp trên người, hãy nói chuyện vui vẻ, âu yếm bé khiến bé cảm thấy thích thú với tư thế này hơn.
Để cập nhật thêm những kiến thức bổ ích các mẹ hãy truy cập vào fanpage: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/DauTramConYeu2
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/dau_tram_con_yeu/


----------

